# "October Nights" trail cam video



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

We had a pretty cool camera pull the other day, listen for the coyotes and train in the background. IMO coolest trail cam video I've seen in a while.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice video!!


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Hell of a buck. Nice video


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Thats awesome, thanks for sharing. Heck of a buck as well.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice! I see you're in Spencer. Was this by chance Saturday or Sunday night? The coyotes were going crazy both nights. I'm in the country southwest of Medina...


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

nice vid. Love those Medina Co. bucks. I hunt a farm in Spencer on RT.162 before you get into town. Always a handful of studs on there. You prob know my cousin and relatives out there the Reynolds' Gotta love a small town lol


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice vid!! Gonna have to switch one of my cams over to video...


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> nice vid. Love those Medina Co. bucks. I hunt a farm in Spencer on RT.162 before you get into town. Always a handful of studs on there. You prob know my cousin and relatives out there the Reynolds' Gotta love a small town lol


One of our farms we hunt is on 162 right before town also.. we don't have many cameras their though because of the amount of rabbit hunters and such.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

mickeysdad said:


> Nice! I see you're in Spencer. Was this by chance Saturday or Sunday night? The coyotes were going crazy both nights. I'm in the country southwest of Medina...


I think it was saturday night but I haven't seen the actual video and didnt pull the cards. This video was taken somewhere in between Litchfield and Sullivan


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> I think it was saturday night but I haven't seen the actual video and didnt pull the cards. This video was taken somewhere in between Litchfield and Sullivan


Haha nice. Well I know where he's NOT at - Spencer Lake


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice buck by anyone's standards. Thanks for sharing. 

If ya don't mind me asking...what kind of camera is that?


----------

